# Barista wanted - South Manchester



## woliwols (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi all,

We need a new barista at our venture in Chorlton. Profeciency in latte art, dialling in and manual brewing methods are essential. good rates of Pay on experience.

if your interested or know someowho may be, then send me a pm

cheers

Oli


----------



## dumitriu.andylucian (Nov 24, 2014)

Hy! I am curios about your announcement!


----------

